# anyone live near james bay(Raddison)



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

anyone live in this area?Going carribou hunting there in November


----------



## thebeaver (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi,
I live near James Bay if you need informations just pm me.
Gaetan


----------



## Andy Bourgeois (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi there, I had a real bad expirience with Donat Asselin this is the outfiter just past Mirage, He left us stranded for 30 hours in our truck, we were waitnig for a tow truck that he had said that he had called for and guest what there was no tow truck coming. When we finally got out we called him and he said tha t he had tried to call but there was no answer. Nice guy.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

thebeaver said:


> Hi,
> I live near James Bay if you need informations just pm me.
> Gaetan


Gaetan I sent you an email this morning



Andy Bourgeois said:


> Hi there, I had a real bad expirience with Donat Asselin this is the outfiter just past Mirage, He left us stranded for 30 hours in our truck, we were waitnig for a tow truck that he had said that he had called for and guest what there was no tow truck coming. When we finally got out we called him and he said tha t he had tried to call but there was no answer. Nice guy.


Morning Andy. That really stinks. Thats who were suppose to be going with.:mg: Can you provide any more info on you expierence?Was the hunting any good? Would you go back?Thanks for your time.


----------



## Andy Bourgeois (Mar 11, 2008)

*Caribou hunt*

Hi there, the accomadation was not the best and was not very clean. We got there Nov29 and the herd had already gone through only a few stragglers left, but we were able to get our 4 caribou but we work hard to get them.There were a few groups left and they did not fair out so good they only got a couple. When we left on Dec 1 and he was closing the lodge that day and we had to be out by 8.00 am he had no more bookings, what does that tell you!!!!!!!!!!!! I would not go back to him but I you spend the extra money and chose one of the other two outfitters that are there. Every one that we talk to told us the same thing. There is an outfitter in Radison also he was great to deal with, we stayed at lodge for two nights and he was a great help. I would not go later then the first of Dec. they were able to cover lost of ground cause there was very little snow, things change from year to year. We herd that the lodge is for sale.

Hope this help you out.


----------

